

Europe orders Google to let people sanitize their search results - anigbrowl
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-13/google-faces-data-demand-as-eu-court-backs-right-to-be-forgotten.html

======
valarauca1
This is actually very nice. Some times specializing results for your user
create issues, if I'm searching for something I don't normally search for, or
something unpredictable my results won't always be correct.

